# Car News - Spotted Volkswagen T-Roc SUV



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Prototype ahoy! This is the new Volkswagen T-Roc SUV, hardly disguised in our latest spy pictures. These images give us our best look yet at the new Golf-sized SUV that invades the empty space left by the second-generation Tiguan's push upmarket.

As you can see from the pictures, the front-end design has hints of the Volkswagen family, but is it just us that can spot essences of Ford Edge in that grille? Running along the side, references to what will be the T-Roc's sister car - the Audi Q2 - are pretty clear; the rear haunches and C-pillar don't stray too far from the VW's Ingolstadt sibling. The rear end has a similar profile to the Q2, too.

If the T-Roc were to share more than just a body shape with the Q2, you can expect to see the 1.0-litre TSI petrol engine and 1.6- and 2.0-litre diesels. The Golf's brand new 1.5-litre TSI Evo engine could make the range, too. Along the same lines, most T-Roc models will most certainly be front-wheel-drive only, other than the top-spec diesel offering, and expect both manual and DSG automatic gearboxes in the range.










The original T-Roc concept broke cover at the 2014 Geneva motor show, and Volkswagen said back then that it was a 'Golf-format concept car' and a step down from the Tiguan in terms of size. The concept car was also based on the MQB platform - the platform used by Volkswagen Group on everything from the SEAT Ibiza to the Volkswagen Passat and Skoda Kodiaq.

In terms of pricing and a release date, we should expect to see the T-Roc on sale by the end of this year, with prices undercutting the now-plusher Tiguan.









When Volkswagen showed off the T-Roc concept back in 2014, the brand confirmed three more SUV models would be joining the Tiguan and Touareg in its range.

A B-segment SUV to rival cars like the Renault Captur, Nissan Juke and Peugeot 2008 is among the confirmed new models on the way, and was previewed by the T-Cross Breeze concept first seen at the 2016 Geneva motor show. What we do know is that the baby SUV - tipped to be called the T-Cross when it goes on sale some time in 2018 - will use the MQB A0 platform first seen on the new SEAT Ibiza hatch.



















source http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/spy-shots/volkswagen/new-volkswagen-t-roc-2017-pictures-and-details/


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Not sure about this one, the back end looks a copy of the q2 and the front looks a bit like a kuga.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Yay..more..pointless...cars....

The facial injuries the two bloke have are more interesting the car.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Another day, another highly derivative and inoffensive Volkswagen Group product


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

So, so boring,typical no flair car as we head into an autonomous world!!


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Ditch their best looking car - the Scirocco and bring out something as dull as this...Whatever.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm looking at these pics again and still can't believe how bland this thing looks.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

What's this, another VAG clone from their parts bin?

Germans in competition to create ever more models in an already crowded market? They are all losing the plot, badly.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hmmmmmmm. The back looks a wee bit like a Renault Megane, and the front is like a new 3008. 

Not too sure, bit it's not really different though. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------

